# UK good conduct and behaviour certificate



## Moff (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi 

I understand UAE now requires a good conduct and behaviour certificate which I believe in UK is the Police Certificate obtained via the ACRO website.

I applied for this a week ago. Once it is received and is hopefully all clear, do I need to do all 3 steps below?

1. certify with a solicitor
2. mail to Foreign and Commonwealth office for legalisation
3. take to UAE Embassy in London between 0830 and 1330 to be attested


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You really need to use the Forum Search facility first. Its only ben asked three times in the last week. Once was yesterday.


----------



## Moff (Feb 14, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> You really need to use the Forum Search facility first. Its only ben asked three times in the last week. Once was yesterday.


tried that but couldn't find anyone asking the same question, do you know the answer?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes as I read the post last week which answered it. Try reading all the posts on the subject and not just the title maybe ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moff (Feb 14, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes as I read the post last week which answered it. Try reading all the posts on the subject and not just the title maybe ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read them but no joy


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Moff said:


> Hi
> 
> I understand UAE now requires a good conduct and behaviour certificate which I believe in UK is the Police Certificate obtained via the ACRO website.
> 
> ...


I commented on the other thread. It does not have to be attested in the UK only attested when you arrive here 

British citizens are able to apply online through the website www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates, which is the fastest route, or by post. They will have to fill in an application form with the expected response time two working days for the premium service, and 10 working days for the standard service.

The certificate can then be given directly to an employer or immigration department.


----------



## Moff (Feb 14, 2018)

Reddiva said:


> It does not have to be attested in the UK only attested when you arrive here
> 
> The certificate can then be given directly to an employer or immigration department.


Thanks! So no need to send to UK foreign office in Milton Keynes? Whereabouts did you learn this?

I wonder if attesting in UK or waiting until arriving in UAE are options.

Before reading your post I managed to get through on the phone this morning to UAE embassy in London and they said send certificate to Milton Keynes then bring into embassy to be attested so that's what I'll do.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Moff said:


> Thanks! So no need to send to UK foreign office in Milton Keynes? Whereabouts did you learn this?
> 
> I wonder if attesting in UK or waiting until arriving in UAE are options.
> 
> ...


Not one UK certificate my agency has put through has been attested from the UK, however if you wish to pay to do it then go ahead


----------



## Mickey2018 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi, 

I am currently going through the same process and I can confirm you do have to get your documentation attested from your country of residence , in this case the UK. The attestation of your docs is confirm their authenticity. These are confirmed by a solicitor and stamped by the UAE embassy in London before being submitted for visa processing. 

My new employer put me in contact with a company called Vital certificates based in Yorkshire. I sent everything required to them and they done all the work for me to the tune of £360 for a 14 working day turnaround and £538 for the express 2 day service and the docs are shipped direct to my employer also. 

I did try and google a cheaper service but couldn't find a similar company tbh and to ensure it was done right and on time I done it this way.


----------



## Mickey2018 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sorry new to the forum and cant edit my posts just yet but I should mention that with the new mandatory checks such as the good conduct certificate being introduced on the 4th of Feb 2018 this is all still relatively new and you may find the application process for the renewal of a visa will be slightly different from your last and will require you to complete this step should you have lived in the UAE for less than 5 years.


----------



## Moff (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Mickey. My agency, employer confirmed same as what embassy told me, i.e. police cert needs to be attested at the UAE Embassy in London then start visa application. I'm near London so just did it myself.

£45 ACRO police cert - received 9 working days after online application. You can pay £80 to get it within 2 working days plus postage.
£30 + postage to send to FCO at Milton Keynes - received 3 working days after mailing them with self addressed envelope. You can pay around £35 if you want them to pay for mailing back to you.
£34 for attestation at UAE Embassy (Princess Gate not Grosvenor Cres). I dropped it off about 1pm, went to Natural History Museum and picked it up at 2.30pm. Very easy!

So to finally answer my original query you need steps 2 and 3. Step 1 (which only cost me £10 in the past) is required if you are not sending the original police certificate to the FCO.

n.b. if police certificate is lost (in mail or otherwise) you can call ACRO within 3 months of original issue date and get replacement sent out next day for £6.


----------

